

Yahoo/Mashable BOSS Challenge Finalists (including Duck Duck Go) - epi0Bauqu
http://mashable.com/2008/10/07/voting-boss-mashable-challenge/

======
epi0Bauqu
All the finalists (and the other showcased startups and honorable mentions for
that matter--see bottom of <http://mashable.com/boss/> for list) are pretty
cool.

I'm grateful that my site (Duck Duck Go) is among them. If you like it, please
support a fellow news.yc'r and vote for it! As a single founder, I need all
the help I can get...And thanks again for all the support and comments two
weeks ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=315142>

------
redorb
I liked DuckDuckGO - and SocialMention the most - SM offered a way to find out
about obscure websites mentioning your business genre' -- Also the one that
helped with plagerism is nice..

~~~
waleedka
DuckDuckGo is awesome. Voted up. I also like the idea of SocialMention, but it
didn't work well for me. Most of the results I got were not relevant.

~~~
bluelu
And you have to wait like 20 seconds until you see the results...

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yahoo BOSS was having issues today...bad timing I know...I hope they are just
growing pains. Seems to be resolved now.

------
josefresco
This probably belongs in the original DuckDuckGo feedback thread (but it's
long buried now) but why does the "more images" link to a Google image search?

The thumbnails are fed from Flickr, and I fully expected to be taken to Flickr
when I clicked 'more'.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
There are ten finalists, and they are all worth looking at.

As for more images, the image feed is actually coming from BOSS. They just
happen to use a lot of Flickr. Ultimately, I hope to have the more links load
more images off the BOSS feed, but for now I just sent it to the best image
search (IMHO).

~~~
river_styx
_There are ten finalists, and they are all worth looking at._

I think he meant that his question belongs in that thread, not your post.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Good point. Sorry josefresco.

------
chessy1984
Duck Duck Go has a unique view on the world of search. I think that their
approach is unique and provides true value in a world evermore dominated by
monopoly operations. Excellent search engine!

~~~
nanijoe
Seriously, I know you like the product, but this sounds like a 'business
school recommendation letter'

~~~
joshwa
Or a shill. This is chessy1984's sole comment.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Just to be clear, I have no idea who this person is (and is of course
therefore not me).

~~~
Bluem00
I'm sure there are a variety of reasons that you could have posted that and
not know who it is :)

I trust you, though.

